# The Sonic Stadium Music Album 2011



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 23, 2012)

> Spearheaded by forum member VizardJeffhog, the Sonic Stadium Music Album is a collaborative project done by the fans, for the fans.
> The TSSMA showcases the works of 16 artists within the community from differing musical backgrounds and levels who have banded
> together in order to pay tribute to the epic music of the "Sonic the Hedgehog" series, remixing tracks from games both well and little known,
> including a few originals!


Listen Here

These are all great remixes, so enjoy!
My personal Favorite is the Lava Reef Remix (Saliva Roof)


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 23, 2012)

I listened to that album yesterday, but sadly, I can't find a track that hooks me as much as OCRemix's Sonic albums.

Not to say it is bad, but it's just not for me.


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2012)

no download?

edit: nvm i'm on my netbook and couldn't see the download button without zooming out
link is here if anyone wants it


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> no download?


Download is that item box underneath the picture
also right click-Save as target on the names for individual songs


----------

